# Favorite National Park



## SandSquid

Just curious what yours are?

Slowly working through them, not sure I'll ever get the "visited them all" covered with Alaska, but I try to hit a new one whenever I can (Voyageurs this year).

So which one is your favorite?

Tough for me here, but I'll take Rocky Mountain National Park (biased, I got married there).  LOTS of great hikes, and quite a few mountains to climb.   Elk, deer, Moose, bighorn all over.   Fall River road is a fun way to get to the alpine pass.  




 

 

I loved the drive up there (weekdays when less traffic, but it's never Yosemite bad), and Estes Park and Grand Lake are fun towns on either side.  


To round out my top 3...   

Glacier National Park - went out to Yellowstone, Tetons, and Glacier one year on a vaca, and Glacier was my fave.



 

Canyonlands-  Zion may have been more beautiful, but Canyonlands was more fun with the Jeep.


----------



## petro

Actually Voyageurs is my favorite. Was just fishing on Sand Point Lake just last weekend. Froze our butts off though. We used one of the many boat in campsites. Typically visit Kabatogama and Namaken on the west side and after 20 years have found a few good fishing spots.
I frequently visit the park as I live 200 miles south.
Boating and snowmobile heaven.


----------



## Unkotare

I was gonna say Grace Park, but I guess she’s Canadian.


----------



## SandSquid

petro said:


> Actually Voyageurs is my favorite. Was just fishing on Sand Point Lake just last weekend. Froze our butts off though. We used one of the many boat in campsites. Typically visit Kabatogama and Namaken on the west side and after 20 years have found a few good fishing spots.
> I frequently visit the park as I live 200 miles south.
> Boating and snowmobile heaven.


Sweet!   I'm planning later in the year, so it should be warmer.  I may live in Minnesota, but lived 18 years in Florida, so I still don't agree fully with the winters here lol.   I am tempted to try the boat in camping in a few years.  Right now my kid is too young for that, but when he gets older I think that would be a blast.


----------



## Darkwind

Grand Teton National Park, Yosemite National Park, Grand Canyon.


----------



## OldLady

SandSquid said:


> Just curious what yours are?
> 
> Slowly working through them, not sure I'll ever get the "visited them all" covered with Alaska, but I try to hit a new one whenever I can (Voyageurs this year).
> 
> So which one is your favorite?
> 
> Tough for me here, but I'll take Rocky Mountain National Park (biased, I got married there).  LOTS of great hikes, and quite a few mountains to climb.   Elk, deer, Moose, bighorn all over.   Fall River road is a fun way to get to the alpine pass.
> 
> View attachment 263089 View attachment 263090
> 
> I loved the drive up there (weekdays when less traffic, but it's never Yosemite bad), and Estes Park and Grand Lake are fun towns on either side.
> 
> 
> To round out my top 3...
> 
> Glacier National Park - went out to Yellowstone, Tetons, and Glacier one year on a vaca, and Glacier was my fave.
> 
> View attachment 263093
> 
> Canyonlands-  Zion may have been more beautiful, but Canyonlands was more fun with the Jeep.
> 
> View attachment 263092


This is actually a state park, not a federal park:
A very small state park in upstate (Western) New York, Letchworth State Park is an absolutely beautiful place to go for the day, a picnic and/or a hike.   "Grand Canyon of the East."  Nice waterfalls, the roads and trails were made by the WPA and are excellent.  A very small museum with Native American artifacts and an Iroquois Council House.  Also a nice white table cloth type restaurant, Glen Iris Inn




Letchworth State Park

It is only about a one and a half hours drive from Niagara Falls. A nice detour. Don't expect to find any hotels close by, though.


----------



## Care4all

Mine is Acadia National Park...  mainly because it is the national park right next to me and we are able to go there and enjoy it on a weekly basis...




















this is my favorite spot, there is a bench made out of granite that is over to the right that was carved out a couple of hundred years ago that we always make certain we visit and sit on to take in the gorgeous view...  my hubby calls those two granite mountains, the two titties...   and sometimes, Boob mountain...  oh Lordy, men see things they want to see, I suppose....


----------



## Darkwind

Care4all said:


> Mine is Acadia National Park...  mainly because it is the national park right next to me and we are able to go there and enjoy it on a weekly basis...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 263111
> 
> this is my favorite spot, there is a bench made out of granite that is over to the right that was carved out a couple of hundred years ago that we always make certain we visit and sit on to take in the gorgeous view...  my hubby calls those two granite mountains, the two titties...   and sometimes, Boob mountain...  oh Lordy, men see things they want to see, I suppose....
> 
> View attachment 263112
> 
> View attachment 263113
> 
> View attachment 263114


Clearly, you can see a thigh rising up and to the right in that frame, with the two mounds looking suspiciously like breasts.  lol

I like the lighthouse though.  Have you been to it?


----------



## Care4all

here's the bench we sit on


----------



## Care4all

Darkwind said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is Acadia National Park...  mainly because it is the national park right next to me and we are able to go there and enjoy it on a weekly basis...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 263111
> 
> this is my favorite spot, there is a bench made out of granite that is over to the right that was carved out a couple of hundred years ago that we always make certain we visit and sit on to take in the gorgeous view...  my hubby calls those two granite mountains, the two titties...   and sometimes, Boob mountain...  oh Lordy, men see things they want to see, I suppose....
> 
> View attachment 263112
> 
> View attachment 263113
> 
> View attachment 263114
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, you can see a thigh rising up and to the right in that frame, with the two mounds looking suspiciously like breasts.  lol
> 
> I like the lighthouse though.  Have you been to it?
Click to expand...


no, we haven't been there yet, other than looking at it from afar....  we also have not done the Carriage trail that runs through the park, yet either....  and a few other things going on there...  we tend to go back to the spots we have found that we love


----------



## Darkwind

Care4all said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is Acadia National Park...  mainly because it is the national park right next to me and we are able to go there and enjoy it on a weekly basis...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 263111
> 
> this is my favorite spot, there is a bench made out of granite that is over to the right that was carved out a couple of hundred years ago that we always make certain we visit and sit on to take in the gorgeous view...  my hubby calls those two granite mountains, the two titties...   and sometimes, Boob mountain...  oh Lordy, men see things they want to see, I suppose....
> 
> View attachment 263112
> 
> View attachment 263113
> 
> View attachment 263114
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, you can see a thigh rising up and to the right in that frame, with the two mounds looking suspiciously like breasts.  lol
> 
> I like the lighthouse though.  Have you been to it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no, we haven't been there yet, other than looking at it from afar....  we also have not done the Carriage trail that runs through the park, yet either....  and a few other things going on there...  we tend to go back to the spots we have found that we love
Click to expand...

Yep, I get that.

If you ever do, I hope you get some photos and post them.

I really want to do the whole "lighthouse" thing down the Eastern Seaboard.  Just can't decide if I want to start in Maine or S. Carolina.


----------



## Care4all

Darkwind said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is Acadia National Park...  mainly because it is the national park right next to me and we are able to go there and enjoy it on a weekly basis...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 263111
> 
> this is my favorite spot, there is a bench made out of granite that is over to the right that was carved out a couple of hundred years ago that we always make certain we visit and sit on to take in the gorgeous view...  my hubby calls those two granite mountains, the two titties...   and sometimes, Boob mountain...  oh Lordy, men see things they want to see, I suppose....
> 
> View attachment 263112
> 
> View attachment 263113
> 
> View attachment 263114
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, you can see a thigh rising up and to the right in that frame, with the two mounds looking suspiciously like breasts.  lol
> 
> I like the lighthouse though.  Have you been to it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no, we haven't been there yet, other than looking at it from afar....  we also have not done the Carriage trail that runs through the park, yet either....  and a few other things going on there...  we tend to go back to the spots we have found that we love
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, I get that.
> 
> If you ever do, I hope you get some photos and post them.
> 
> I really want to do the whole "lighthouse" thing down the Eastern Seaboard.  Just can't decide if I want to start in Maine or S. Carolina.
Click to expand...

I DO TOO!

I bought two beautiful books this past Christmas on the Eastern US lighthouses...  we've done about 4 or 5 of the lighthouses in Maine so far...  I do have pictures of those, somewhere....  likely on the hubby's computer though, because I did a quick search and could not find them on mine!


----------



## Darkwind

Care4all said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is Acadia National Park...  mainly because it is the national park right next to me and we are able to go there and enjoy it on a weekly basis...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 263111
> 
> this is my favorite spot, there is a bench made out of granite that is over to the right that was carved out a couple of hundred years ago that we always make certain we visit and sit on to take in the gorgeous view...  my hubby calls those two granite mountains, the two titties...   and sometimes, Boob mountain...  oh Lordy, men see things they want to see, I suppose....
> 
> View attachment 263112
> 
> View attachment 263113
> 
> View attachment 263114
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, you can see a thigh rising up and to the right in that frame, with the two mounds looking suspiciously like breasts.  lol
> 
> I like the lighthouse though.  Have you been to it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no, we haven't been there yet, other than looking at it from afar....  we also have not done the Carriage trail that runs through the park, yet either....  and a few other things going on there...  we tend to go back to the spots we have found that we love
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, I get that.
> 
> If you ever do, I hope you get some photos and post them.
> 
> I really want to do the whole "lighthouse" thing down the Eastern Seaboard.  Just can't decide if I want to start in Maine or S. Carolina.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I DO TOO!
> 
> I bought two beautiful books this past Christmas on the Eastern US lighthouses...  we've done about 4 or 5 of the lighthouses in Maine so far...  I do have pictures of those, somewhere....  likely on the hubby's computer though, because I did a quick search and could not find them on mine!
Click to expand...

That would be cool.  It's one of My bucket list items.


----------



## OldLady

Care4all said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is Acadia National Park...  mainly because it is the national park right next to me and we are able to go there and enjoy it on a weekly basis...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 263111
> 
> this is my favorite spot, there is a bench made out of granite that is over to the right that was carved out a couple of hundred years ago that we always make certain we visit and sit on to take in the gorgeous view...  my hubby calls those two granite mountains, the two titties...   and sometimes, Boob mountain...  oh Lordy, men see things they want to see, I suppose....
> 
> View attachment 263112
> 
> View attachment 263113
> 
> View attachment 263114
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, you can see a thigh rising up and to the right in that frame, with the two mounds looking suspiciously like breasts.  lol
> 
> I like the lighthouse though.  Have you been to it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no, we haven't been there yet, other than looking at it from afar....  we also have not done the Carriage trail that runs through the park, yet either....  and a few other things going on there...  we tend to go back to the spots we have found that we love
Click to expand...

I did the Carriage trail last summer for the first time.  Well worth it.


----------



## petro

SandSquid said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Voyageurs is my favorite. Was just fishing on Sand Point Lake just last weekend. Froze our butts off though. We used one of the many boat in campsites. Typically visit Kabatogama and Namaken on the west side and after 20 years have found a few good fishing spots.
> I frequently visit the park as I live 200 miles south.
> Boating and snowmobile heaven.
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet!   I'm planning later in the year, so it should be warmer.  I may live in Minnesota, but lived 18 years in Florida, so I still don't agree fully with the winters here lol.   I am tempted to try the boat in camping in a few years.  Right now my kid is too young for that, but when he gets older I think that would be a blast.
Click to expand...

Campsites are nice. Have gravel filled tent pads, bear proof lockers for your coolers, fire ring, picnic tables and a basic privy. 
Last two years a reservation system was introduced. No rushing out to find a spot. Basically the BWCA with powerboats. Have a decent size boat, the lakes are massive.

On FL, just was in the Everglades in Feb. Saw my first ever gator. I was surprised at Jackpine trees growing there.


----------



## Preacher

Great Smoky Mountains


----------



## Vastator

OldLady said:


> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious what yours are?
> 
> Slowly working through them, not sure I'll ever get the "visited them all" covered with Alaska, but I try to hit a new one whenever I can (Voyageurs this year).
> 
> So which one is your favorite?
> 
> Tough for me here, but I'll take Rocky Mountain National Park (biased, I got married there).  LOTS of great hikes, and quite a few mountains to climb.   Elk, deer, Moose, bighorn all over.   Fall River road is a fun way to get to the alpine pass.
> 
> View attachment 263089 View attachment 263090
> 
> I loved the drive up there (weekdays when less traffic, but it's never Yosemite bad), and Estes Park and Grand Lake are fun towns on either side.
> 
> 
> To round out my top 3...
> 
> Glacier National Park - went out to Yellowstone, Tetons, and Glacier one year on a vaca, and Glacier was my fave.
> 
> View attachment 263093
> 
> Canyonlands-  Zion may have been more beautiful, but Canyonlands was more fun with the Jeep.
> 
> View attachment 263092
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually a state park, not a federal park:
> A very small state park in upstate (Western) New York, Letchworth State Park is an absolutely beautiful place to go for the day, a picnic and/or a hike.   "Grand Canyon of the East."  Nice waterfalls, the roads and trails were made by the WPA and are excellent.  A very small museum with Native American artifacts and an Iroquois Council House.  Also a nice white table cloth type restaurant, Glen Iris Inn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Letchworth State Park
> 
> It is only about a one and a half hours drive from Niagara Falls. A nice detour. Don't expect to find any hotels close by, though.
Click to expand...

Good call. I grew up there. And it is truly spectacular. Countless overnighters, reckless tressle climbing, and even a cave for those who know where it is. Not to mention that’s where I got married. Definitely a must see attraction if one is ever up that way. The Glen Iris is also one of the best places you’ll ever eat. Especially for a teenager on prom night.


----------



## Anathema

Gettysburg National Battlefield and Arlington National Cemetery


----------



## Disir

I don't know if I have a favorite one yet. I am going to this one soon:
Petit Jean State Park | Arkansas State Parks


----------

